# Thyro-gold dosage question...



## Jessica2612 (Jul 9, 2013)

Does anybody here take thyro-gold? If so, does anybody know what the equivalent of thyro-gold would be to 100mcg of Levothyroxin?

Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry, I've never heard of thyro-gold.

Welcome, though...glad to have you here.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Is that an OTC or prescription medication? Never heard of it either.


----------

